# Navarre and sykes



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Went out to Sykes this morning around 7 didnt see a thing left to check out Navarre pier for the first time and only saw big schools of lady fish.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the report


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

It all helps, thanks, Mike


----------

